
YC Startups' Tech Stacks - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/yc-tech-stacks/
======
minimaxir
Can you hyperlink to higher-resolution versions of the charts? They are
unreadable at that size.

~~~
craigcannon
done

~~~
minimaxir
Thanks!

On a related note, this chart
([http://themacro.com/images/articles/YC_Stacks_5-6e24d6f7.png](http://themacro.com/images/articles/YC_Stacks_5-6e24d6f7.png))
is a good example on why people should always label their X and Y axes, even
with context above.

~~~
SLaber89
Yeah, it's a good point. Added an explanation for axes above the graphs.
Essentially, the x-axis represents the number of YC websites that tech was
found on and the y-axis represents that tech's market share relative to the
tech category.

